# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Albino Timber rattlesnake

## djansen

Wow, very pretty snake!  did not know they had albino timber rattlesnakes.

http://www.snakesareus.com/albino_timber_rattlesnake

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (04-17-2010),snakegrl (04-17-2010)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Very pretty rattler!

----------


## snakegrl

Thank you! we think he is pretty special  :Smile:   His name is Firecracker.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

What a beautiful little cutie! And soo kewl they found it in the wild!

----------


## djansen

> Thank you! we think he is pretty special   His name is Firecracker.


No way, thats yours!  thats awesome!  I was actually searching albino eastern DBacks on google when I came across him lol.  That snake is crazy cool looking.  would love to see more pics if you have them.

----------


## mainbutter

Oooh pretty!  I'm pretty sure I've seen western diamond albinos, but never timpers.  That's a freaking beautiful snake.

----------


## snakegrl

Yes, I have more pics; just have to figure out what file I have them in. Ya, he is a lot bigger than that now..... I remember when we went to the gentleman's house to confirm what he was and relocate him if  he was something else. We almost wet our pants when it REALLY was an albino timber! We have just started using him in our reptile trailer  :Smile:

----------

_djansen_ (04-17-2010)

----------


## snakegrl

Of course I have not figured out how to upload pics yet  :Sad:

----------


## Boanerges

Now that is cool looking!!!! Very pretty  :Good Job:

----------


## BOWSER11788

very SEXY, and its good you rescue animals,

----------


## Aeries

> Of course I have not figured out how to upload pics yet


You need a site like photobucket.com to upload your pictures. Then you can post the url to the picture embedded in the image tags here in the forums and show them off! I'd love to see more pictures of this beauty!

----------

snakegrl (04-17-2010)

----------


## MPenn

That is one sweet looking albino!

Too bad they have to be like 17 - 20 years old before they can breed. That is one seriously long project.

----------

